# White bits floating in liquid soap



## troyrim01 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I made some liquid soap on 14/09/2017 and it was perfectly clear, but today I've noticed that it has started to show some tiny white particles floating about. I've used this recipe many times and had no issues, so could it be the fragrance?

I've attached some pics. The yellow one is fine and perfectly clear (not sure if the pics do it any justice), but the green one shows some sort of bits floating about.

Does anyone know what it is and how to get rid of it?

I appreciate anyones help


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 20, 2017)

Are the two versions made with different recipes? Or scented with different fragrances? And maybe is the storage area where you store the liquid soap getting cooler as the seasons change? 

Liquid soap isn't just one kind of soap molecules floating around in water. Some kinds of soap molecules will drop out of solution -- in other words, they turn from liquid to solid -- as the temp drops. This will make the soap look cloudy. This can also happen with some scents and also with some unsaponifiable chemicals naturally present in some fats.

Just a guess.


----------



## troyrim01 (Sep 20, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Are the two versions made with different recipes? Or scented with different fragrances? And maybe is the storage area where you store the liquid soap getting cooler as the seasons change?
> 
> Liquid soap isn't just one kind of soap molecules floating around in water. Some kinds of soap molecules will drop out of solution -- in other words, they turn from liquid to solid -- as the temp drops. This will make the soap look cloudy. This can also happen with some scents.
> 
> Just a guess.



Hi DeeAnna,

Yes, the two versions are exactly the same except for fragrance (and obviously colour). They were stored in the same place at room temperature (around 16ºC to 18ºC). My guess is that it's the fragrance, considering the only difference is the FO. Any idea on how to get rid of it? Or does it just need time to sequester?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 20, 2017)

In a home situation, patience and letting the particles settle (sequester) if they're going to is probably the best you can do.


----------



## Jap451959 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Jap451959*

I had issues with the white flakes as well....I took the bottles and poured them into by Boiling soap pot and brought to a boil for 15 min. and poured in a 5 gal bucket through a filter and let cool over night before I poured back into containers...worked for me..hope this helps...I spoke to a person that has been doing it for awhile and they said I didn't let cool completely before I poured it up in a the bottle...that was the first and last time it ever happened...But I do let it cool completely now.


----------



## troyrim01 (Sep 21, 2017)

Jap451959 said:


> I had issues with the white flakes as well....I took the bottles and poured them into by Boiling soap pot and brought to a boil for 15 min. and poured in a 5 gal bucket through a filter and let cool over night before I poured back into containers...worked for me..hope this helps...I spoke to a person that has been doing it for awhile and they said I didn't let cool completely before I poured it up in a the bottle...that was the first and last time it ever happened...But I do let it cool completely now.



This might explain it then, as I think it was around 30ºC when I poured into the bottles. The yellow soap was poured at around 20ºC and has no white bits.

Thanks for your input


----------

